
14 years ago today, the first full racks of aws servers were ordered - knoxa2511
https://twitter.com/jim_scharf/status/1044379485531856896
======
Dunedan
I'd be really interested in an in-depth tour through one of AWS data centers,
including a detailed look at the server and network architecture they're using
nowadays.

Maybe AWS would benefit from being a bit more open, because that e.g. might
explain things like the incredible high data transfer charges.

